# Umi tu nekdo CESKY???



## srle

Zdarec vsem!

Tak me napadlo zda tu neni nekdo, kdo umi cesky...

Ahoj!

Srle


----------



## P2M

srle said:


> Zdarec vsem!
> 
> Tak me napadlo zda tu neni nekdo, kdo umi cesky...
> 
> Ahoj!
> 
> Srle


Ahoj, já třeba jo


----------



## mathyas

Joo, asi nás tu bude víc :car:


----------



## mp3turbo

jooooo svet je strasne maly !!


----------



## spitfire

Welcome, I think


----------



## chisai

3 minutes to 7!!!!


----------



## tonz

srle said:


> Zdarec vsem!
> 
> Tak me napadlo zda tu neni nekdo, kdo umi cesky...
> 
> Ahoj!
> 
> Srle


Thats easy for you to say :wave:


----------



## WnemOne

great forum a zdravim bratov cechov


----------



## silenec

ahoj :wave:


----------



## Doktorko

Tak aj ja jeden pozdrav spod Tatier .. :wave:


----------



## casey

Caute, aj ja rozumiem po cesky, slovensky aj anglicky :wave:


----------



## Mirecxl

No ako tak pozeram zopar znamich nickou tu vidim :wave:


----------



## Miguelicek

I já jsem tu :wave:


----------



## foxos

taky zdravim z Plzně


----------



## Henry33

Zdravim zo Slovenska


----------



## spx

Je nas tu celkom dost pozeram. spx/sophicx


----------



## Jozo7777

Nazdar ludia :wave:


----------



## Michi D.

Zdar, žije tu ještě někdo?? 

Hi, someone here from czech???


----------



## -AndyH-

Michi D. said:


> Zdar, žije tu ještě někdo??
> 
> Hi, someone here from czech???


Zdravím z Prahy!


----------



## Vorvan

Zdravím od Ostravy.


----------



## Vomy

Zdravím od Svitav.:wave:


----------

